# The rat ball is apparently, not fun



## WriterRat

My two ratties, Basil and Ruby, love running. Like any other rat, they're happiest to have free reign of a room, running where they please. Unfortunately, I live in an apartment where I'm not supposed to have rats (oops!) and am afraid that if they get out of my sight, they'll escape somewhere and be lost (or show up somewhere they're not supposed to be). So, I got them a rat ball! I figure it lets them run while letting me keep an easier eye on them.

Problem: They get inside and don't know what to do. It took a while (3 or 4 days) for them to get used to the ball and not be terrified, but now, about a month later, they'll eagerly climb in the ball only to sit. I can't get them to move and actually run in the ball for anything.

Any ideas? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Kinsey

Those balls are awful- they are bad for your rattie's backs, and they also do not give good air flow. Your rats cannot smell well, and if they pee or poo in the ball they have to run in it and smell it.

It would be much better to make a play pen for them, or let them out on your bed.


----------



## 1a1a

I'm breaking my lease by having rats too. To **** with it, they get to run on the floor, they most definitely require supervising though. Best place to let them run is somewhere with nowhere for them to hide (bathroom, hallway, kitchen).

That's really cute that climb inside and sit.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

I agree with Kinsey. 
As far I've ever been informed, the balls are terrible for rats not matter how large they are. 
Some sort of playpen is the best way to go.


----------



## CarolineRose

I'd go with the play pen idea if you can find one that they won't climb out of or confine them to an area where they can't leave your sight (bed, bathroom, mudroom, etc.) Oh and a tip, if you order anything for them offline send it to a friend's address so your landlord doesn't get suspicious of a box labeled small animal anything. Trust me it happens, a friend of mine ordered the critter nation 162... it didn't work out well


----------



## WriterRat

Thanks for the feedback! In the mean time, I'm leaving part of the open ball in their house. They like climbing inside and making little nests.
It is tricky, isn't it, having rats places where you're not supposed to? Next year, the ratties are going to be "hamsters" to avoid any leasing issues!


----------



## 1a1a

Clever clever.


----------



## Kiko

I have done that with hanging the open ball in the cage, it makes for a great hammock alternative heh.


----------



## pipsqueak

My rats never really liked being in the ball, so I pretty much did the same as you, and I took it apart and have half of it sitting on the bottom of the cage, 
where I hide treats buried in the bedding, so they have to find em. They really enjoy it that way.
I usually just let my girls out on my bed. :]


----------



## junior_j

My boy loves the big rat ball as a nest  he will spend ages carrying bits of litter and bedding and dumping it in the ball. I have never really encouraged them to have the ball to run in as its not good the backs at all. I always started my rats free ranging in a clean dry bath then onto the sofa or bed and now 9/10 if I rattle Hugo's yoggies he runs to them so if he does "hide" one shake of a bag and my baby boy is back (I say baby he is 1 now!)


----------



## kitcatcodi

I attempted to put my little ratty in his ball, he strongly disliked it and I removed him a few minutes later! I've never put him back inside again and don't plan to do it again either after learning a day later they are bad for his poor little back.


----------



## giggles_mcbug

My girls love using their ball to nest. They hated using it as a ball, but apparently it's fun to cuddle in.


----------



## Jaguar

Rats have poor eyesight and rely strongly on sense of smell and touch with their whiskers to get about - rodent balls completely cut them off, and they will feel extremely scared and vulnerable inside. I've heard that having to walk in a constant incline is hard on their backs, but when you think about it, a wheel isn't much different. Either way they aren't much good for anything else than hanging beds - which they are great for  I bought one specifically for a bed but it got stepped on during cleaning and broke!










Hee heee... I think that's my favorite picture ever. Such a heartbreaking story behind both of those boys, though


----------



## WriterRat

Oh, so cute! Sad to think there's a heartbreaking backstory behind those two cuties.


----------



## binkyhoo

Kiko said:


> I have done that with hanging the open ball in the cage, it makes for a great hammock alternative heh.


Yep. That is about all they are good for. Its like taking your children to Disney land and never letting them out of the car.

As for the Land lord, be careful. If they find hidden pets it can make your life miserable real fast. But that is a whole different post.


----------



## Pinupboy

Yeah, my ratty hates the ball too. I ended up getting her a leash and harness instead, which she likes much better.


----------



## saisa

yuck! with my first rats, not knowing i got them a ball they were terrified!! they didnt move my poor babies!



rip (Maxx & Bubby)


----------



## saisa

i closed of a room for my rats


----------



## choco

The woman I got my current boys from gave me a run-about ball she didn't need and I use it as a "everybody out of the cage!" tool. I just toss a couple cheerios in the thing, hold it up to the door and they jump right in. From there they clamor up my arms and such, I don't enclose them in it. less of a 'toy' and more a way station to my shoulders. I started doing this because once upon a time I had a boy who was VERY territorial of his cage when it came to my hands in it. He was badly socialized when I got him (possibly abused) so I started doing it with a shoe box to avoid bites and such and it kind of became a habit. None of the others in my past or current brood have had this issue, now it's more just a convenient way to get all of them out at once


----------



## riotfox

my rats actually did enjoy the ball when i used to use it. nowadays with the little brother, and them being older and sleeping a lot, it doesnt get used anymore. but it was only for 15 mins max per day, and only on occasion, so it didnt hurt their back. but of course a runabout ball is no replacement for real out of cage time! its just a good way for them to get a bit more exercise and do some exploring during times when they would otherwise be locked in the cage.


----------



## Rat lover

Runner balla are completely HORRIBLE for anything other than nests. They hurt a rats back and don't let your rat be Free. As for the land lord thing. I feel really badly and I don't know what to say other than I agree with caroline rose. Have rat stuff shipped to another address. Good luck to you and your ratties!


----------

